# Question About Fe Levels



## Ken_K (Apr 16, 2020)

My soil test reports (among other mineral values) Fe as 40.71 lbs/acre but I'm not sure how to interpret this. Is that value the amount of Fe my soil contains or is that an amount I should add to get to the proper level? My Zeon Zoysia never looks as green as I'd like it to but maybe that's just the nature of the beast. 
I did spray some Ironite a fews weeks ago and the turf looked a bit greener but that product also contains 1% N and maybe that helped green things up.


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

Without seeing the report, usually those values represent how much you have to add to get to a sufficient level.

Granular Ironite (in the bag) contains 20% Fe and is applied at a rate of 3 lbs/1000, so it would provide 0.6 lbs Fe. Two applications should do it according to that result.


----------



## Ken_K (Apr 16, 2020)

Ironite says it contains 1% iron but I'm clueless on how to convert that to lbs/1000 sq ft. I used a 32 oz bottle.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Ironite is a granular product. I don't think you want to even try to spray it since I don't recall what other stuff is in the product.

It also doesn't work if your pH is high. Use FAS instead.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

@g-man there is a sprayable form of Ironite. I'm guessing this is the version the OP has.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ironite-Plus-32-oz-Liquid-Lawn-and-Garden-Fertilizer-100525937/300274489?source=shoppingads&locale=en-US&mtc=Shopping-B-F_D28O-G-D28O-028-002-FERTILIZERS-NA-NA-NA-SMART-NA-NA-SMART_SHP&cm_mmc=Shopping-B-F_D28O-G-D28O-028-002-FERTILIZERS-NA-NA-NA-SMART-NA-NA-SMART_SHP-71700000064087486-58700005695909825-92700051963344737&gclid=CjwKCAjw87SHBhBiEiwAukSeUSVQUlf4xgI5h0HU0F22Y2hmmmIBQp2Ild1EH5R3qturruCN54lR7RoCIDIQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I was not aware of this.

And I think this is very expensive and dangerous. Why will someone spray Arsenic/Lead to their garden (even if it is very low rates)? To vegetables that you will eat?



Your soil 40.71lb/acre is how much it has.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Only if you are in California! :crazy:


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

g-man said:


> I was not aware of this.
> 
> And I think this is very expensive and dangerous. Why will someone spray Arsenic/Lead to their garden (even if it is very low rates)? To vegetables that you will eat?


That's an old label, there is no longer arsenic/lead in the product since about 2005. It is listed for garden use.

There are 3 kinds of Ironite:

Granular 1-0-1 with 20% Fe
Spray 7-0-1 with 1% Fe
Plus 12-10-10 with 2% Fe


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That's the 2010 label at domyown. The Pennington website doesn't have the labels.

If you go to the California fertilizer analysis page, you will find actual ppm they found via testing.


----------

